# Eclipse: installing plugins



## bkanobe (Oct 3, 2009)

While I most certainly am posting this in the wrong forum - and no doubt a mod will tell me as much:

Has anyone had any luck with eclipse-devel? (V 3.4.1)  I have installed it seemingly with success, but have spent the better part of the last day and a half trying to install plugins (ultimately to get maven and spring-ide installed.)  Nothing works!  Everything seems to fail, citing "unsatisfied dependencies"  When I try to install those dependencies, I get other unsatisfied dependences, leading to other unsatisfied dependencies, until I come full circle to the original plugin dependencies.

For example, trying to install Web Tools, I get:

```
Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
  Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.jst.jsf.designtime.tests 1.1.103.v20090902] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.jdt.core.manipulation/[1.3.0,1.4.0]
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.jst.common.project.facet.ui 1.4.1.v200908111817] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.jdt.ui/[3.5.0,4.0.0)
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.jpt.ui 2.2.1.v200909020220] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.help/[3.4.0,4.0.0)
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.wst.xsl.debug.ui 1.0.0.v200904240436] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.debug.ui/[3.5.0,4.0.0)
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.wst.server.discovery 1.0.1.v20090812b] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui/[1.0.100,2.0.0)
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.jst.ws.consumption 1.0.407.v200905191120] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.core.commands/[3.5.0,3.6.0)
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.wst.server.discovery 1.0.1.v20090812b] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.updatesite/[1.0.100,2.0.0)
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.wst.wsdl.tests.performance 1.0.1] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.test/0.0.0
```
and many many more lines.  I'm not really sure where to find osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.fdt.core.manipulation... and all the other dependencies.  Very confused.

Can someone at least point me in the right direction?  I've been looking for documentation to address this, and can not seem to find anything useful on the eclipse website.  I don't know if this qualifies as a *FreeBSD* issue, but since eclipse does not apparently support FreeBSD directly, it appears I must rely on ports.

Note: What is *really* frustrating about all this is my Windows Vista install worked flawlessly!  I had none of these problems.


----------



## plamaiziere (Oct 3, 2009)

bkanobe said:
			
		

> While I most certainly am posting this in the wrong forum - and no doubt a mod will tell me as much:
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with eclipse-devel? (V 3.4.1)



In fact eclipse-devel is older than the eclipse port (v 3.4.2)

I have intalled eclipse-cdt with V 3.4.2 without problem. But I've got a runtime issue with eclise-cdt, I can't create any new project


----------



## bkanobe (Oct 3, 2009)

I know, I tried that first, with the same issues.  I thought there might be some difference in the -devel version that would install jdt and other things (I'm not really sure what the differences are.)

This experience is bordering on bizarre because this should be a really easy thing, but I don't have a clue how to fix it.  I wanted to make sure that I was at least not trying to attempt the impossible (e.g. eclipse 3.4 is broken in FreeBSD.)

I wonder when 3.5 will be ported?  I'd gladly do it, by my mad skillz are not up to speed yet...


----------



## bkanobe (Oct 3, 2009)

Got it to work.

Could not use the eclipse "help->software updates" to install some plugings.  Had to install a few things (emf, datatools, webtools) using ports (usr/ports/java/eclipse-*)

Still not sure why.  I guess there are some binaries involved?

I thought eclipse was pure JVM, but I guess not.


----------



## ale (Oct 3, 2009)

bkanobe said:
			
		

> Got it to work.
> 
> Could not use the eclipse "help->software updates" to install some plugings.  Had to install a few things (emf, datatools, webtools) using ports (usr/ports/java/eclipse-*)
> 
> ...


You are guessing right, it's not pure java.
It uses swt which is portable, but the binaries are os dependent.
Even on supported platform, there are also consideration about where the plugins are going to be installed and fs permissions.


----------

